# North Shore Community College Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Communications Dispatcher I, Campus Police*
North Shore Community College 
in Danvers, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 06/04/2021

*Company Description:*
North Shore Community College is a diverse, caring, inclusive community that inspires our students to become engaged citizens and to achieve their personal, academic, and career goals through accessible, affordable, rigorous educational opportunities that are aligned with our region's workforce needs and will prepare them for life in a changing world. NSCC is one of 15 Massachusetts community colleges, which serves the 26 cities and towns north of Boston. Since its founding in 1965, NSCC has grown from a single leased building to an urban campus in downtown Lynn and a suburban campus in Danvers, and from five to 80 academic programs of study. Nearly 50,000 students have graduated from NSCC. The college is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE). 

*Job Description:
Communications Dispatcher I, Campus Police
Grade 10, AFSCME Unit Position
Schedule: Monday - Friday, 6:30am - 2:30 pm
Lynn campus*
*GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES*: 
Coordinate radio dispatches and provide radio dispatch services for Campus Police, Public Safety, and Facilities Management Operations.
*DUTIES AND RESPONSIBILITIES:*

Operate the C.J.I.S. computer system and computer aided record management system.
Operate a variety of wireless and telecommunication equipment.
Coordinate the responses to and provide support to field staff in the performance of their duties during emergencies.
Assist the public by answering questions, providing direction;
Maintain a variety of logs and journals as required.
Operate and monitor CCTV equipment, security systems, access control and fire alarm systems.
Perform record keeping and other support type services that will require the use of a variety of office equipment including but not limited to computers, copy/fax/ scanning equipment and related
This position is designated in the role of an essential employee. In the event campuses are closed or classes are cancelled or both due to adverse weather conditions, designated essential personnel shall be required for work during the duration of the cancellation.
Perform other related work as required.

*Requirements:*

Ability to operate telecommunication equipment.
Knowledge of electronic record managing systems, CCTV systems, fire alarm systems, emergency notification systems, access control systems preferred.
Knowledge of computer applications including Microsoft Word, and email, preferred.
Ability to gather information through questioning individuals and by examining records and documents.
Ability to be certified as a C.J.I.S. level 1 operator.
Ability to understand, apply and explain the laws, rules, regulations, policies, procedures, guidelines, etc. governing operation of the department and operation of the college, to speak clearly and distinctly and to communicate effectively.
Ability to give oral instructions in a precise, understandable manner and to follow written and oral instructions.
Ability to collect information in accordance with established protocols.
Ability to maintain accurate records and adjust to changing situations to meet emergency or changing priorities, making quick decisions and working independently.
Ability to multi-task in a busy environment.
Ability to exercise sound judgment and discretion, handling confidential information.
Successful experience interacting with culturally diverse populations.
Ability to pass a pre-placement physical.
Candidates will be required to pass a CORI/SORI and/or a National background check as a condition of employment.
_The Human Resource Division Classification Specification for this position is available at Classification Study & Classification Specifications / Massachusetts Department of Higher Education or in the Human Resources Department._

*Additional Information:
SALARY*: $35,901.06 per year with fringe benefits. An appointment made from outside the bargaining unit (AFSCME) must start at this salary, step #1 of the range or as adjusted in accordance with the AFSCME collective bargaining agreement.
Full time benefited employees at North Shore Community College are eligible for a comprehensive benefits package offered through the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Click HERE for a highlight of these benefits.
*STARTING DATE:* ASAP
North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.

*Application Instructions:*
Submit cover letter and resume no later than July 6, 2021. Applicants selected for an interview will need to provide the name, address, email and telephone number of at least three current professional references to Human Resources before the interview takes place. 

North Shore Community College is an affirmative action/equal opportunity employer and does not discriminate on the basis of race, color, national origin, sex, disability, religion, age, veteran status, genetic information, gender identity or sexual orientation in its programs and activities as required by Title IX of the Educational Amendments of 1972, the Americans with Disabilities Act of 1990, Section 504 of the Rehabilitation Act of 1973, Title VII of the Civil Rights Act of 1964, and other applicable statutes and college policies. The College prohibits sexual harassment, including sexual violence. Inquiries or complaints concerning discrimination, harassment, retaliation or sexual violence shall be referred to the College's Affirmative Action and/or Title IX Coordinator, the Massachusetts Commission Against Discrimination, the Equal Employment Opportunities Commission or the United States Department of Education's Office for Civil Rights.


----------

